

A cute technique for avoiding certain data race conditions - threadman
http://www.cilk.com/multicore-blog/bid/9328/a-cute-technique-for-avoiding-certain-race-conditions

======
csbrooks
Offtopic: I once worked on the yearly revision to a certain popular football
game. We had a bug at one point where players would show up with one skin
color head, and a totally different skin color arms.

I suggested we call this the "race condition bug".

